# A functional smoke detector anyone?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never found the smoke detectors in the vans we have had to be satisfactory.

They all worked, it's just that they also tended to keep going off when we were cooking.

I was prompted to post this topic because I made a piece of toast (not burnt) this morning and off it went. It is a right pain.

I know that some of them will allow you to press a button which silences them for a short while but what I think I really want is one which is a little less sensitive or specifically calibrated for use in smaller spaces.

I suppose I could position it further away from the cooker but I don't know if that would help. Anyway somewhere near the middle of the van and as far as possible from the cooker, which is where ours currently is, seems to make sense.

Has anyone cracked this problem please, and if so how did you do it?

Regards, Alan.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Can't help specifically but I will watch this thread with interest.I too require a new smoke detector that has a long enough override to finish cooking a meal without going off.

I think this is a perennial problem for campers and I wonder if there is a caravan/motorhome specific smoke detector that has a longer override function.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You can't knock them for doing their job  

Agree it can be a pain, but if you notice, they rarely go off when the kettle is on, only if you're cooking something and a bit splashes over onto the flame or you're cooking toast.

It's the nature of the beast, anything that gets combusted will trigger the alarm.

Peter


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

We've been using "fire angel" smoke and carbon monoxide alarms for the last year and I specifically bought this model smoke alarm as its advertised as "toast proof" and hasn't gone off like others we've had.....bought ours off eBay.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I would rather mine go off when i didnt want it to than not go off when i did. 
I have been in a fire though.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> You can't knock them for doing their job
> 
> .....................


Except that most aren't doing the job we need them to do, they are false alarming because they are not suitable.

I agree that they are doing what they are designed to do and that's the problem, they are not designed for the environment we use them in.

Fire Angel sounds good. I will investigate that, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Out of stock for that model for around 30 miles with Screwfix.

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd like a solution to this problem too. So far we have adapted to it by giving up making toast, which is not really satisfactory. 


Chrs


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just bought a Fire Angle toast proof from Amazon for under a tenner.

Should have it tomorrow and will report back as to how it works. The reviews were a bit mixed so fingers crossed, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I’ve also pondered this Alan and recently came up with a plan and located it lower down. Normal position would be at high level, but I looked at our head height when we were in bed and put it about 18 inches higher than that.

Fine so far (even when the wife cooks)

Dick


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Always stick our smoke alarm behind the lounge cushions when making toast - incidentally we keep a smoke alarm and carbon monoxide alarm installed when we're pitched up

Harry


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Technically it's the minute gas particles that every object gives off when its heated up to above normal room temp, not the more "solid" visible carbon particles that is "smoke". The gas particles cross a little radioactive beam and set off the detector. It will go off with steam if there's enough of it to break the beam. There isn't one on the market that can be calibrated.

Moving its location or taking it down when cooking are the only solutions. Just don't leave the van while you do this though!

It's on the ceiling because hot gas rises and it will give you the longest amount of survival time to get out if a "real" fire occurs. Fixing it lower down the wall just reduces this time. How fast can you get out of your van? A few years ago a fire brigade had access to two houses being demolished. They furnished both to the same standard and fixed a smoke detector in one of them. they then set fire to the settees in the living toom and watched as things unfolded. Using cameras and gas detectors they discovered that in an average house you had about 1.5 - 2 minutes extra time to get out before the atmosphere in the property couldn't support life if you had a smoke detector than didn't. It isn't the heat that kills you in most domestic fires it's the smoke. You die long before you wake up or the brigade gets there. Those times are for a house which is a damn sight higher than a van. In that you're taiking seconds not minutes. 

Keep the detector, buy some earplugs for when cooking would be my suggestion!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Annsman said:


> Technically it's the minute gas particles that every object gives off when its heated up to above normal room temp, not the more "solid" visible carbon particles that is "smoke". The gas particles cross a little radioactive beam and set off the detector. It will go off with steam if there's enough of it to break the beam. There isn't one on the market that can be calibrated.
> 
> Moving its location or taking it down when cooking are the only solutions. Just don't leave the van while you do this though!
> 
> ...


Thank you for an informed post Annsman.

Do you think the Fire Angle isn't up to the job then? Do you know how it differs from others?

http://www.fireangel.co.uk/Smoke-Alarms/Optical-Smoke-Alarms/SO-610.aspx

Alan.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have Fire Angel and it still performs when Gf makes the toast, but not when she gets me my Sugar Puffs lol


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Annsman said:


> Technically it's the minute gas particles that every object gives off when its heated up to above normal room temp, not the more "solid" visible carbon particles that is "smoke". The gas particles cross a little radioactive beam and set off the detector. It will go off with steam if there's enough of it to break the beam. There isn't one on the market that can be calibrated.
> 
> Moving its location or taking it down when cooking are the only solutions. Just don't leave the van while you do this though!
> 
> ...


I can remember a similar film Annsman. The point that I took away, and I think was the intention of the filmmaker, was the danger of using polyurethane foam in furniture. It burns so quickly and vigorously, releasing such a large amount of toxic fumes and heat, that it takes as little as 2-3 minutes for the fire to become uncontrollable and escape from the house impossible.

Shortly after I saw the film it was banned. Are you suggesting MH manufacturers are still using it?

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fire Angel toast proof arrived this morning. Fitted it where the old one was, opposite the cooker, mainly because I could use the same screw holes.

Made a piece of toast and over did it on purpose. No alarm. Excellent. Very pleased, thanks for the recommendation, Alan.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Might be worth creating some smoke to make sure it does work. 8O


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just set the van on fire, I can confirm that it does work.

OK, now where to get a new van? Alan.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

When I was in work we used to fit a type of Fire Angel smoke detector that connected onto the main light socket in the room. They were good but had their limitations, i.e they didn't allow certain lampshades or were suitable for kitchen or bathrooms.

Any type with a kite mark should be suitable.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

mine was the same.. I got one from the fire brigade ( friend ) that is fine ... might be worth asking as I know they fit them in your home for free


Anne


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

More than a month on I thought I would update as I have just had a PM asking about it.

This smoke alarm works perfectly (assuming it works at all) and hasn't false alarmed once. I am very pleased with it.

Here's a link for anyone who wants one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fireangel-S...sr=8-1&keywords=toast+proof+smoke+smoke+alarm

Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a thought Alan but have you ascertained that your new alarm actually does work ??? 

I bought a Carbon Monoxide alarm (well known make!) and no matter what I did it wouldnt trigger, took it back for replacement and that one DID trigger when it was supposed to.

Worth checking just to be sure !


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Alan's new alarm should have a 'Test' button?

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It works when I press the button, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a thought.

Does the test button tell you anything more than that the battery has power enough to set the beep off and that the beep works?

I can't see how it could test the smoke detecting function. 

I stand to be corrected, Alan.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

We just fit a shower cap over ours when cooking and remove it when we are finished. It's worked for us.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Smoke alarm*

I just fitted one which has a silent button for when cooking,
It was bought at homebase, also fitted a carbon monoxide alarm.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I fitted the Fire Angel optical sensor alarm in place of the previous one which had an ionisation type sensor which was always going off when cooking and not just with toast.

We haven't had a false alarm whilst cooking since so I presume the optical sensor type are better from that aspect - I haven't tested it with real smoke  

Steve


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

We have both a carbon monoxide detector and a smoke alarm. The smoke alarm goes off every time the frying pan goes on - especially at breakfast time. I hear it.......reach up and give it 1/2 a turn and take it off and shove it under a cushion on the couch. No problem. One swivel of the body and silence is golden.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have a word with your local Fire station, they will provide you with advice and if its like our local FS they will give you one or two fire alarms FREE !


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I find it rather odd that people need to tell us they put a shower cap on it, disconnect it or do anything else to mitigate the inconvenience of having to deal with a false alarm from a smoke detector.

I can only assume that they have added their interesting and informative comments without having bothered to read my original post.

I asked if anyone could recommend a smoke detector which would function properly in a motorhome. I asked that question because I was fed up doing all the clever things those who have unsuitable smoke detectors have been telling us they do.

I got a recommendation which sounded worth trying. I tried it and it works perfectly without any messing about. I like that because it means that I won't forget to put the battery back in, reconnect it, take the shower cap off it etc.

Having been given a good, trouble free solution I thought it worth sharing. I didn't ask for or expect posts which were no help at all and merely confirmed that all the clever people with the daft and potentially dangerous answers have just as much need of a smoke alarm which will work properly in motorhome as I did!

I do sometimes wonder what is going on the heads of people who post answers of this sort when what they should actually say is, "What a good question, ours doesn't do it's job either. I will watch this thread to see if there is a solution". Alternatively if your malfunctions as mine did and you are happy faffing about to quieten it then don't bother telling me because it won't help answer my question.

Kind regards, Alan.


----------

